# Could some put a black shadow on this image



## LUGiA (Jun 10, 2010)

could some remove the white background (seen when on anything but white) and put a black shadow behind the badge thanks.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/t...st_2009.svg.png


----------



## Depravo (Jun 10, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 10, 2010)

or this?





(I'm bored=)


----------



## LUGiA (Jun 10, 2010)

cosmiccow thanks

could you make it transparent so it goes with all colour backgrounds (remove white box)

it currently shows a white box behind badge when on a colour background shown here






also thanks Depravo


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 10, 2010)

It already is transparent. For example, drag the image from here over the webpage and you can see there is no white on the outside of the logo.


----------



## LUGiA (Jun 10, 2010)

oh why the white border when like in my picture above


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 10, 2010)

Because they aren't using the imagine for your avatar. They are probably converting the image to JPG which doesn't support transparency. Try converting the PNG to GIF, and then uploading it.


----------

